# Pedals: Advice for 80's Sequoia



## Mark56 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MKS-Sylvan-Road...9QQihZ015QQcategoryZ36138QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I want to get a nice set of older style road bike pedals for my early '80s Specialize Sequoia, I don't want the clipless. I am looking at these on ebay, but don't know if these are decent or even what I should be looking for in pedals. Can anyone pass on some tips on what to look for or thoughts on this set?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe some more responses might be forthcoming if you tried another forum, like "Components and Wrenching" unless there is a specific question about the weight of these involved.


----------



## Mark56 (Jul 22, 2007)

No, I wouldn't mind a tip on weight with them too, but I posted here because I missed seeing the more appropriate area that you cited. Thanks for the tip. I'll post it there.

Mark


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Those look similar to what came on my late 70s vintage Schwinn, so they look appropriate for the era. Two other forums to consider-Specialized and Retro-Classic. Don't cross post all over the place, but if you don't get answers in a couple of days you might consider it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Those are pretty nice, I think*

and appropriate to the era, as someone has noted. Sheldon Brown at Harris Cyclery describes them as a knock-off of the classic Campy design of the 70's-80's.
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/pedals.html#quill
I have some MKS Sylvan track pedals (mecahnically similar to these, but with narrower cages). They seem to be good quality.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

The sylvans are fine pedals- they wear well, they don't break, they're cheap.

If you want something not cheap and super-styley that'll look great on an older touring bike though, you gotta find yerself a pair of Phil Wood pedals. All you'll be missing then is your bell hardshell helmet...

I got a set I pulled off my tandem- they've been beat to hell and they still spin smooth as silk...


----------



## Mark56 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for the tips and advice. In looking at some of the recommendations I think am going to go with the MKS pedals, but first I'll check out the Phil Wood's. I love cool stuff and I don't mind spending a little more every now and then. I'm also hoping for light. (Can you ever have it all?)

Thanks, again.
Mark


----------

